

Show HN: The weather app I want - webwielder
http://bendansby.com/weatherapp/

======
dive
I'm searching for a small side project right now. Maybe you'd like to
collaborate on this?

~~~
webwielder
Sounds fun! My email is ben at dansby dot org

------
grumps
Wunderground Widget for android does this...

